# Roadsters...



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Off to look at the following this PM

MX5 1.8 sport
Elise (used)
MR2
MGF 160
Fiat Barchetta

Been blatting around all weekend in a 1.6 MX5 - great to drive but not enough poke hence i need to try the 1.8 version.

Must be useable every day (not sure about Elise) and dont need a lot of space. RWD prefered. Anyone got any more suggestions on the above ??

Cheers

James


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Budget?

Stretch to a VX220 instead of Elise?
Cheaper TT Roadster?
Merc SLK? (older model, obviously)
Early S2k?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Up to 20k

SLK - style but thats it
VX220 - hmm - good thought
S2K - didnt think of that. Will take a look. 
TT - nah :wink:

Cheers Tim.

James.


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

I'm looking at Elises now, 16k will get you an early S2 - not massively quick, similar to a 225 TT up to about 80mph.

Or a S1 111s, with 160bhp.

Elise S2s look and handle the absolute biz though - leagues ahead of anything mentioned above. I couldn't cope with the looks of the VX - or the dealers, and MX5s whilst great to drive are just too slow.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Renault Spyder


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

Renault Spyders are lovely looking (especially with no screen) but are relatively heavy and ony have 150 bhp......


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

If you can stretch to 22-23k you may be able to get a used, low mileage Z4 2.2i (private sale). There's one on Auto Trader now for 23k.

Just thought I'd mention it as you seemed to quite like mine ! 

Damian


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

James, if you haggle enough with the supplying dealers, you can probably pick up a Chrysler Crossfire ragtop for less than Â£20k... lol

Doubt the Z4 has got that low in price yet...

And the Z3 not even worth considering!!

How about an old 911, if age isn't an issue. Lots of cabs and targas available that might suit the initial price range, if not the overall budget 

Alfa ragtop must be within budget, but TBH I wouldn't...

As for the choices on your list, maybe a snobby reaction, but I'd immediately remove the MX5 and MGF. The former is the seminal "cheap" roadster, but a tad girlie for a bloke. The MGF... well I think the MG TF is supposed to be OK - but its an MG. They have an image problem. The MR2 (presume you mean the new shape?) is a nice car - certainly wins my vote over the MX-5... The Elise? Lovely - shame I can't fit into one. However, I'm not sure its an ideal everyday car. Too much of a compromise - but certainly ranks as the best drivers car in the list, surely? The Fiat - a quirky outsider, and Top Gear loved it. LHD only, though, which would entirely rule it out for me...

The VX220 should have depreciated quicker than the Elise, so may represent better value...

Interesting decision


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Early Boxster - one of the 2.5 version should be within price range now.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Or if you fancy a project...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

snaxo said:


> If you can stretch to 22-23k you may be able to get a used, low mileage Z4 2.2i (private sale). There's one on Auto Trader now for 23k.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it as you seemed to quite like mine !
> 
> Damian


I stand corrected.

NB I wasn't being argumentative, I hadn't seen your post when I made my Z4 comment


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Took an MR2 out this pm - cracking little car and had Â£1800 off price too due to a special deal weekend. Just couldnt sign as i'd wanted to drive it in the dry (started pissing down as i got to the dealer) and i needed to try a few more. Drive the deal.com are doing it for the same price so all is not lost.

MX5 - I know what you mean Tim, but i do like them and a tad more practical than the MR2. Wanted to be able to get me + another + a bit of luggage in.

Boxster - not my thing and too much to run - want something cheap and fun at the moment as i really should be buying another house :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Took an MR2 out this pm - cracking little car and had Â£1800 off price too due to a special deal weekend. Just couldnt sign as i'd wanted to drive it in the dry (started pissing down as i got to the dealer) and i needed to try a few more. Drive the deal.com are doing it for the same price so all is not lost.
> 
> MX5 - I know what you mean Tim, but i do like them and a tad more practical than the MR2. Wanted to be able to get me + another + a bit of luggage in.
> 
> Boxster - not my thing and too much to run - want something cheap and fun at the moment as i really should be buying another house :wink:


Nice one, James... The MR2 is a great car by all accounts, and only ever seems to suffer when practicality is at the forefront...

The MX-5 - well like I said, noone can discount it from a mechanical point of view. One of my mates back in Cardiff has a T plater that he's had for ages and he loves it to bits.

Shame VW haven't launched their superb looking concept car yet (can't recall the name...) as I've a feeling it would knock some of these off their perch completely...!

So it looks like you are going back "Jap" on us again


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Get a Mk 1 Elise. 

I had one for 3 years, and loved every minute. I would stress it was a second car.

Unbeatable handling. Made any drive a superb one.

Get a 111S if you can. Avoid tracked cars. A really early version with MMC brake discs would be sweet. Basic running costs are pretty low - all Rover K series stuff so plenty around. Lots of modding opportunities as well.

I don't regret my Elise years for a minute. Simply the best driving car I have ever owned.

Oh well, back to my family friendly bus I guess...but let me indulge in a fond memory of a great Alpine driving holiday (the TT belongs to my good friend DXN)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdn2/elise.jpg


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Took an MR2 out this pm - cracking little car and had Â£1800 off price too due to a special deal weekend. Just couldnt sign as i'd wanted to drive it in the dry (started pissing down as i got to the dealer) and i needed to try a few more. Drive the deal.com are doing it for the same price so all is not lost. :


Go for the MR2 - you would be amazed how much luggage you can get in, especially if you buy a set of the made to measure bags.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I have had a couple of MX5's and found them a very enjoyable car to drive, might not be fast, but a good fun car to drive. There are (for the future obviously) if you want more power turbo and supercharger kits for them.

MAte of mine has an MR2 and it is a lot less practical than the MX5 for day to day use as all the storage pretty much is behind the seats, great if you are on your own as the passenger seat and footwell is quite big.

I had an SLK 230 for a while as well, it is a very good cruising car, hard roof, good boot. doesnt handle like soem of te others, but still a good car in its own right and some of the motoring press criticism is unfounded IMO as it wasnt designed to be a boxster - anyway good prices on these now as the new version is out.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I prefer my mates MX5 to the MR2. I just find the MR2 so plasticy. It's quite fun to drive but I found the finish really dissapointing. I went to Millbrook proving ground when they were first launched to put a few through their paces. This was a few years ago so the trim may have improved by now. :? My lasting memory was how impracticle it was. I'd be tempted by a VX.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I just find the MR2 so plasticy. It's quite fun to drive but I found the finish really dissapointing. I went to Millbrook proving ground when they were first launched to put a few through their paces. This was a few years ago so the trim may have improved by now. :? My lasting memory was how impracticle it was.


The trim in the latest version is much better particularly if you go for the leather option. It's no TT for sure, but all the services are designed to be easy to wipe clean, a real bonus when a car spends most of the time with the top down. As for practicality....we've happier packed in enough gear for a weeks holiday and in any case, what's the point of practicality in a sports car?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I must admit i prefered the Mx5 - more composed, roomier and a tad more practical. I agree who wants practicallity in a sports car, but then its one i want to use everyday and as much as i liked the MR2, its a one person + luggage car.

Now to find the right one...


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

MX5 is still a stunning car and offers the front engine RWD thing which makes it more slideable easily than the mid engined mob.

MGF/TF always felt like you were sat on not in to me...

MR2, nice car but didn't float my boat

Elise - cracking cars, shame about the K series. Not sure why a tracked example is bad, they were meant to be driven hard and I'd rather have a well maintained tracked car than a neglected road car.

VX220 - Mine was stunning. May still get another. The car is a bit heavier than the Elise (875 kg to about 775 for an Elise S2) but the extra torque and power makes it pretty sweet. I love the VX 2.2 engine. A bit of fettling and mine was running 185 bhp and went like the clappers. Or, for 20k in a private sale a turbo will be possible (certainly when the 'summer' has gone). VXs have ABS and servo brakes so whilst not as 'pure' as an Elise, probably a better bet for year round motoring. Hardtop makes a big difference in the winter too. Looks are personal. I think many people that don't like the looks actually don't like the badge. The dealers - well some of the Elise independents are now working on VXs (as are AmD) but only around 100 Vauxhall main dealers are authorised VX dealers so tend to know a bit more than many. Each dealership will have a dedicated VX expert (at my local dealer he was a great guy).

Whatever you choose, enjoy


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Buy a Caterham, or even a Westfield. Just as practical as most of these, good image, good value holding.

I can't be arsed to extol how good the are to drive. Just think, what would you rather own, an MR2, an MX-5 or a 7?

No need to have a quick one, either, a Classic on a Q plate would be fine.


----------

